# Great Historic Underscore Archive (found on YT)



## Saxer (Mar 16, 2022)

Just found a YouTube channel with tons of 'historic' music extracted from movies and TV. 
1930s to present Horror, SciFi, History, Crime etc. from all the great composers.
What a collection!



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCEoz8yJmr4VN0h7QXH8x4w/videos


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 16, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Henu (Mar 24, 2022)

Hah, this is brilliant! That being said, I spotted a grave mistake on Family Guy, as this most certainly isn't Murphy.


----------

